# Validity period of PTE exam for VISA 189



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I have following doubts.

As per written on PTE Score report, it is valid for 2 yrs only.

As per written on DIBP website, English exam test results should not be more than 36 months old..

Which one should be considered, DIBP or PTE score card???

Any one undergone the same for applying VISA application for 189 , Please guide!!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have following doubts.
> 
> ...


Both skill assessment and language results are valid only for two years


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Both skill assessment and language results are valid only for two years


As per written on DIBP website, English exams results should be less than 36 months old..

What should be considered?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

divyesh.sethi said:


> As per written on DIBP website, English exams results should be less than 36 months old..
> 
> What should be considered?


It is 2 years. Period.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone else in this forum. Can you please provide your guidance..

As per written on DIBP website :

You can show you have Competent English if you either:
achieve the relevant score in an English test from an approved English language test provider . You must have undertaken the test, no more than 36 months before you are invited to apply for the visa.

Kindly suggest !!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

If PTE report says it's valid for two years, then it's two years - you would be submitting invalid documents to evidence your English language ability if you still chose to use them. 

DHA accepts other forms of evidence, eg my IELTS results don't have a "valid till" date - therefore I would assume they are valid in this instance if they meet the 36 month requirement.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> It is 2 years. Period.


Even though PTE/IELTS result card says 2 years validity, for DHA/DIBP, they are valid for three years.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

luvjd said:


> Even though PTE/IELTS result card says 2 years validity, for DHA/DIBP, they are valid for three years.




Wait.. PTE is valid for 2 years only. PTE score needs to be verified online later after Visa application is lodged.
Even though DHA says it’s valid for 3 years, they won’t be able to verify PTE score online after 2 years as it’s invalid as per PTE after 2 years. CO then may ask for fresh result. IELTS is a different case though.
Hope this helps..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Wait.. PTE is valid for 2 years only. PTE score needs to be verified online later after Visa application is lodged.
> Even though DHA says it’s valid for 3 years, they won’t be able to verify PTE score online after 2 years as it’s invalid as per PTE after 2 years. CO then may ask for fresh result. IELTS is a different case though.
> Hope this helps..
> 
> ...


It's valid for 3 years in n case of Australia immigration and that is the reason they have posted the same on there website. I have got this confirmed in other forums also like "migrationdesk".

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Wait.. PTE is valid for 2 years only. PTE score needs to be verified online later after Visa application is lodged.
> Even though DHA says it’s valid for 3 years, they won’t be able to verify PTE score online after 2 years as it’s invalid as per PTE after 2 years. CO then may ask for fresh result. IELTS is a different case though.
> Hope this helps..
> 
> ...


I have not come across any case where the CO has asked the applicant to do the PTEA again although it was within the 3 years validity as he was not able to get the confirmation from PTEA

As long as the applicant has sent the score to the department, and has evidence of the same, he is free and clear 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I have not come across any case where the CO has asked the applicant to do the PTEA again although it was within the 3 years validity as he was not able to get the confirmation from PTEA
> 
> Cheers


I believe it should remain valid at the time of lodging. Well there are few cases which only DHA can answer.. I just not wish anyone to wait for some more period because of invalid PTE.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Gsingh4it said:


> It's valid for 3 years in n case of Australia immigration and that is the reason they have posted the same on there website. I have got this confirmed in other forums also like "migrationdesk".
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It's good if that's the case. 
But who want to take the risk and delay the processing further? At least I won't. You might be aware of the processing times now a days. It's too slow.. People do not wish to take chances over anything nowadays. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Wait.. PTE is valid for 2 years only. PTE score needs to be verified online later after Visa application is lodged.
> Even though DHA says it’s valid for 3 years, they won’t be able to verify PTE score online after 2 years as it’s invalid as per PTE after 2 years. CO then may ask for fresh result. IELTS is a different case though.
> Hope this helps..
> 
> ...


Do you know that these organizations generally download the PTE scores on a daily/weekly basis using scripts ? 
In that case, even if PTE website itself deleted the scores, they will still be available in the DHA's database.
But the catch is, it must have been "sent" to DHA when it was valid.
Whatever may be the case, when the official website says it is valid for three years, why do we need to dig deeper into it?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

luvjd said:


> Do you know that these organizations generally download the PTE scores on a daily/weekly basis using scripts ?
> 
> In that case, even if PTE website itself deleted the scores, they will still be available in the DHA's database.
> 
> ...




Oops. I didn’t know that. Where is this information that DHA downloads the results daily/weekly using scripts? I am on the forum since last 2 years. Never noticed this.. 
You are correct there is no need to dig into it. If someone has a doubt, there is nothing wrong in having it discussed for good. 
I just don’t want people to miss anything which will cause further delay to an already slow grant process. If you are sure DHA has it anyway using scripts or any other way, it’s good..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Oops. I didn’t know that. Where is this information that DHA downloads the results daily/weekly using scripts? I am on the forum since last 2 years. Never noticed this..
> You are correct there is no need to dig into it. If someone has a doubt, there is nothing wrong in having it discussed for good.
> I just don’t want people to miss anything which will cause further delay to an already slow grant process. If you are sure DHA has it anyway using scripts or any other way, it’s good..
> 
> ...



There was nothing wrong as such in discussing it on the forum, but unfortunately the members are so touchy that those who have passed 2 years in PTEA score will start having panic attacks

So one has to be careful in posting statements 


Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

newbienz said:


> There was nothing wrong as such in discussing it on the forum, but unfortunately the members are so touchy that those who have passed 2 years in PTEA score will start having panic attacks
> 
> So one has to be careful in posting statements
> 
> ...


That's true.. People are blindly following everyone nowadays and doing things which may not be necessary. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's inputs, it looks like 3 years should be fine - so I stand corrected


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for everyone's inputs, it looks like 3 years should be fine - so I stand corrected


OMGG me too. I believe I have asked questions on validity in the past for which members answered that its two years and went with that assumption.

If it's three years then I am glad to know my IELTS is valid still. But the best thing happened with the ignorance I had is I started taking PTE as a back up for IELTS with assumption that it is going to expire after two years.

If I knew the validity is three years then I would have never come across PTE-A till Jan 2019 and would have been sitting dumb in a lethargic way with 65 points and never with an invite beating about the bush.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for everyone's inputs, it looks like 3 years should be fine - so I stand corrected
> ...


Goodness what a journey haha, truth is stranger than fiction sometimes when we reflect upon all the little bits and pieces that have led us to where we are now 🙂


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for everyone's inputs, it looks like 3 years should be fine - so I stand corrected


Hello, I know this post is for 2 years ago but now I have a similar situation. 

What happened to your case? My PTE will be expired on November 4th and very likely I will be get invited on 11th of November or December? 

Should I take another test for the immigration or the old score is still valid for them?

Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> Hello, I know this post is for 2 years ago but now I have a similar situation.
> 
> What happened to your case? My PTE will be expired on November 4th and very likely I will be get invited on 11th of November or December?
> 
> ...


PTE score is valid for THREE years for Australia immigration. Period.


----------

